# Place available



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.
Sadly, due to personal health matters, one member has had to drop out of the MotorHomeFacts Moroccan "Footsteps-Wedding" Tour...........[May-June].

So, we now have just one vehicle place available............if anybody is interested........The tour is open to either members or subscribers.

Ray


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

What a shame for them Ray. We are on that tour and are so looking forward to it. It will be our fourth tour with Detours!!!


----------

